# Horse (and me) becoming needle phobic - what to do?



## Sarah W (4 November 2017)

Sweet William (Billy) sustained a nasty hock injury in late September - deep gash and puncture wound squirting joint fluid. Vet came and stitched him up and prescribed oral and intramuscular AB's twice daily. I'm not keen on doing injections but needs must and for 3 weeks I managed it. The joint fluid tested negative for infection, the wound is closing up nicely so the vet said no more meds - phew!!!

Unfortunately after 10 days drug free (apart from 1 bute a day) he's now hopping lame again and back on the antibiotics. Problem is I'm now ridiculously uptight about doing the injections to a degree where my OH is now having to do them (which he does well but he needs to go the UK for a week very soon) as I shake, Billy panics and the needle goes flying. Any tips on how to get past this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nudibranch (4 November 2017)

Look up Richard Maxwell 's technique on desensitisation using an elastic band and a treat. Also, I don't know where you inject but I prefer the chest as they often tolerate it better.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 November 2017)

I also inject into the chest. Im a needle phobic farmer. Dont mind injecting animals but keep them away from me. 

Take the needle off the syringe smack the chest a few times stab it in without thinking about it, reattach syringe. Regularly smack chest and dont stab so horse doesnt get wise to your devious behaviour. 

I give mine a bucket of feed too. I had 7 on the EGS vaccine project for a while and I didnt want them becoming needle phobic. Bucket of food as the vet was stabbing meant none did. Infact my mare who foaled this year needed injected twice a day and rather than getting worse as youd expect she stopped even reacting at all (and she wouldnt eat any food and that one had to be done in her bum!).


----------



## SEL (5 November 2017)

I agree about the bucket of feed. I tend to do the rump for injections - just give them a few pats on the spot and then whack the needle in. 

I got diagnosed with diabetes this year. Nothing like 'inject or die' to deal with a needle phobia, but I still find injecting myself easier than the horses!!


----------



## GirlFriday (6 November 2017)

I'm with SEL - when there are other options, I'd rather not. But I'm pretty sure that if you just leave it until your OH travels you WILL do it because you HAVE to do it.

(I'm assuming here that you have neither the desire for public embarrassment/funds to give up and get the vet to give every jab - but if you do, then, heck, go for it...)


----------



## Sarah W (6 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			I'm with SEL - when there are other options, I'd rather not. But I'm pretty sure that if you just leave it until your OH travels you WILL do it because you HAVE to do it.

(I'm assuming here that you have neither the desire for public embarrassment/funds to give up and get the vet to give every jab - but if you do, then, heck, go for it...)
		
Click to expand...

It would cost nearly &#8364;100 a day for the vet to come out!! Managed to do it this morning with my big girl pants on  More X rays being done later today so fingers crossed there's no infection in the bone...


----------



## GirlFriday (13 November 2017)

Well done - I thought you'd manage fine!


----------

